# OKCpedia > Summary & Reference Articles >  1138 N. Robinson

## Pete

This building has received a nice renovation and will be the new home to RimRock Energy Partners.

----------


## Timshel

Seems like the dead spots in Midtown are filling in nicely and rather quickly. Great to see. If only MR would develop/sell to be developed their [remaining] holdings.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

> Seems like the dead spots in Midtown are filling in nicely and rather quickly. Great to see. If only MR would develop/sell to be developed their holdings.


What is MR?

----------


## Timshel

^ Sorry, Midtown Renaissance.

----------


## Bullbear

I have always loved this building..

----------


## dankrutka

> Seems like the dead spots in Midtown are filling in nicely and rather quickly. Great to see. If only MR would develop/sell to be developed their [remaining] holdings.


It's been a quick shift to see Midtown Renaissance as being perceiced as the Midtown savior to an impediment to development.  :Wink:  

They do great work which has been huge, but they're sitting on some of the best property in OKC with no development in sight. I mean, their property on 10th St. between Walker and Hudson across from Fassler/Dust Bowl now has it's own streetcar stop. Anything they put in there will be a success, but there hasn't been even a rumor of development. Again, not knocking MR because they deserve a lot of credit for Midtown's rise, but I wish they'd at least develop that property.

----------


## Timshel

^ Agree with everything you said.

----------


## Dob Hooligan

Seems like I read within the last year that Midtown Renaissance is being slow and deliberate with the 10th Street property mentioned here because it is such a key item. The streetcar stop suggests it need to be something like over 4 stories and $10 million plus?

----------


## TheSteveHunt

Let there be light crude!

----------


## CCOKC

I looked at that building in 2007 (i think) when it was for sale. It was a dump. I can actually see it from my window right now at 9th and Robinson and was thinking the other day how glad I am that it was renovated so nicely. Now I hope to say the same thing about the old Christian Scientist Church just to the north.

----------

